# Horror Story- FEC



## MsFunnyPants (Apr 18, 2016)

Good morning,
A little back story first...
I signed a contract for the 2015-2016 school year with a school for the second time. Little did I know that my life would be turned, twisted and utterly up in chaos rom this contract. Little did I know the amount of grey hair and weight I'd gain and get from all the stress.
I was assured that all the necessary documents were official and legal. However, I found out while I was being questioned by the police that the school obtained their certificates to hire foreign teachers illegally and that in December all the foreign teachers at the school had to return to their home countries and wait till the school got all their documents legally and the foreigners had to be sent new letters of invitation. When I was told by the contact at the school that they were going to photoshop my expired experts certificate to change the dates, I decided to leave the school.
I had a new school all lined up and when they went to apply for the letter of invitation, they were told I still had a valid experts certificate.
So, I contacted my original school asking them to let me go and they agreed. They also agreed to cancel the FEC which they still haven't done.
I have an appendix to my contract which is signed and stamped saying they let me go with no hard feelings, but they have refused to give me a letter of dismissal or cancel my experts certificate.
What can I do? Who can I contact to try to cancel this thing? I'd like very much to return to China and get back to work.
I'm writing this from my iPad! And I am very upset by this whole situation. I just want it to be over.


----------



## Eric in china (Jul 8, 2014)

A bit difficult if you have already left China. These matters are dealt with via the labour department in the city where the school is and it means you attending the department with a translator to fill out the paperwork and make your case.


----------



## Dazz (May 19, 2016)

Since you back home contact the Chinese Embassy in your country. Talk to them (send all docs you have) they hate it when foreigners get cheated. (especially teachers which they are offering deals for, like I getting flown, over, (already been on a trip at there expense to see school and accommodation) a top wage about 25,000 RMB per month (I am fully qualified teacher and have some particular skill etc) They will assist you
Dazz


----------

